# very bad mpg



## sowden46 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a 2001 8L s3 engine code AMK.
I cannot get more than 15mpg driving at 70mph in 6th gear with a very light foot, around town I don't see over 6...
car is remapped but 2 previouse owners have messaged me saying how good it was on fuel when they had it.
I've changed the following:
. cambelt and waterpump ( in time )
. coolant temp sensor 
.thermostat 
.map sensor 
.maf sensor 
.cleaned intake temp sensor 
.spark plugs 
.coilpacks
.pre cat 02 sensor 
.smoke test built pressure implying there are no leaks anywhere..

not sure what else to do


----------

